# GSP at shelter in GF



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I just stopped by the animal shelter in Grand Forks today and saw they had a 1-2 year old GSP Female there. I really want one, but can't justify it right now with the three other house dogs! I was just going to let anyone who may be looking for one, that she is there and seems to be a really nice and friendly dog which needs some training. I'm sure they have pictures up on their web page.

I hate to see a good dog go to waste!


----------

